# Buffalo Turbine's Hurricane



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is a different take on a high performance pto driven blower for Spring and Fall clean up. That thing pushes a LOT of cfm's.! The price is kinda tough on the wallet though. 

Hurricane


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Kinda looks like what nascar has on the back of there trucks for drying the track with.
Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

ZOOM ZOOM ZOOM!!! 

Hold on Honey I will move your car ---- just let me spin up my Hurricane turbine on my tractor..... 

Do you think if they mounted two and pointed the nozzles down it would become a VTOL machine?

HOVERING HAYCUTTERS, BATMAN!!!! 


:furious:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *ZOOM ZOOM ZOOM!!!
> 
> Hold on Honey I will move your car ---- just let me spin up my Hurricane turbine on my tractor.....
> ...


That is classic!:furious:


----------

